
Interviewing people that build side projects (EP 1) - sakofchit
https://youtu.be/rwQOoz5LLKA
======
sakofchit
Feedback is imperative and we wanted to put a spin on how it’s delivered to
make it much more meaningful. We’re starting a new series where we interview
people in our community that post their side projects on our website
([https://sideprojects.net](https://sideprojects.net)).

This is the first of many episodes we plan on doing. This is interview we did
with James, creator of TrendTrack, which is a #nocode app using Bubble for
keeping track with trends
([https://trendtrack.bubbleapps.io/](https://trendtrack.bubbleapps.io/))

Let me know what y’all think!

